# Strange Screen Issues



## vinnycogs820 (Sep 4, 2011)

Whenever I receive or make a call, there is this weird thing happening, where i cannot wake up the screen. the device is still on, and I am still talking to the person on the other end, but when the call is ended I cannot wake up the device, and must either:

1) plug device in, or
2) call device, hang up, and then it refreshes when I get the "missed call" notification

Is anyone having the same issues? It is incredibly annoying, and I think I will call Big Red tomorrow if there is no fix to this. Just received this replacement tbolt 3 weeks ago!


----------



## poetzmij (Aug 21, 2011)

Doesn't sound like a hardware issue so idk about the returning of the device but who knows weirder things have happened with these phones, but what rom/kernel are you running? Does it happen on sense, and aosp?


----------



## vinnycogs820 (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm on CM7 right now, the 7.2 version, and I had an earlier version on it, just flashed the new rom, and it has continued to happen.


----------



## poetzmij (Aug 21, 2011)

I'd say try a sense rom just to see if it still happens if it does then somehow it could be your hardware? But I'm doubting it will continue on sense, but I haven't had the problem on cm at all so idk it is something you are experiencing that I'm not.


----------



## pokedroid (Jun 24, 2011)

vinnycogs820 said:


> I'm on CM7 right now, the 7.2 version, and I had an earlier version on it, just flashed the new rom, and it has continued to happen.


I have to echo the advice of the poster above me, but I would like to add one recommendation. I Would ask that you please return the device to stock (flash a froyo RUU and take all updates from vzw) and see if the bug is still there when on the stock software. I'm not trying to be rude or condescending, however: calling Verizon and asking for a warranty replacement for a bug that is occurring with a rooted device on a custom ROM (especially one that is not officially supported) is unethical and hurts the thunderbolt community, the vzw android community, and the android community as a whole. Carriers are requesting boot loaders be locked and that devices not be root-friendly because some users either don't know what they're doing and break their device (not placing you in this category) or are trying to cheat the warranty system for whatever reason (not putting you in this category either). That being said, I would humbly ask that you try a sense 2.1 rom and, if the problem continues, going all the way back to stock and try in it from there. That way the warranty claim will be genuine or vzw will have one less reason to lock our boot loaders









PSA over, sorry for the long post!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## vinnycogs820 (Sep 4, 2011)

i respect that, however, they would have no way of knowing if it had been rooted or not, so how does that affect the community? For the record, the first warranty was because of a bad sim that messed up the 4G. I understand the concern for the open source community, but i don't think there is a way for them to tell, once unrooted, that is.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

vinnycogs820 said:


> Whenever I receive or make a call, there is this weird thing happening, where i cannot wake up the screen. the device is still on, and I am still talking to the person on the other end, but when the call is ended I cannot wake up the device, and must either:
> 
> 1) plug device in, or
> 2) call device, hang up, and then it refreshes when I get the "missed call" notification
> ...


There's an app called shake awake. Try that

Sent from sing sing Max security facility


----------



## myDownfall (Oct 18, 2011)

Could this possibly be due to an undervolted kernel? This was a problem for me on the OG Droid, but I've not had this issue since owning the thunderbolt. Granted, I haven't done an OC'ing to this device...yet.

As others have said, see if the issues is with your current ROM by either unrooting and updating the device or try another ROM with a stock kernel..


----------



## vinnycogs820 (Sep 4, 2011)

well i think it has to do with it the proximity sensor, because i just gave it a good blasting of air, and it seems to have ceased the issue. I still don't understand why that would cause it to not wake tho. even with volume rocker wake enabled as well.


----------

